# Wasp Nano RDA or Drop RDA



## MeirTaitz (13/11/20)

Hi everyone

Sorry to vent but I find it extremely frustrating going form site to site and all you see is out of stock over and over. The only link I found to the wasp was this https://www.superbuy.co.za/oumier-wasp-nano-mini-rda-kit.html

I understand these are not new releases but given their popularity I'm surprised it's so hard to find either of them.


----------



## adriaanh (13/11/20)

https://thevapestudio.co.za/collect...ier-wasp-nano-rda-resin?variant=4979080822821

https://thevapestudio.co.za/collect...giflavor-drop-solo-rda?variant=12711351877685

https://www.amazingvapessa.co.za/shop/amazing-tanks/rda/oumier-wasp-rda-transparent-rda/

https://www.amazingvapessa.co.za/shop/amazing-tanks/rda/drop-rda-by-digiflavour/
https://www.vapejunction.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-rdtas/products/digiflavor-drop-solo-rda

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MeirTaitz (13/11/20)

You sir are a godsend, I musta gone through 15 sites 


adriaanh said:


> https://thevapestudio.co.za/collect...ier-wasp-nano-rda-resin?variant=4979080822821
> 
> https://thevapestudio.co.za/collect...giflavor-drop-solo-rda?variant=12711351877685
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

